# Recessed light hole saw



## Staples1 (Oct 30, 2013)

WHat do you fellas think about the adjustable Recessed light hole saw kit? Worth the $30 or is it junk?


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Staples1 said:


> WHat do you fellas think about the adjustable Recessed light hole saw kit? Worth the $30 or is it junk?


I have one (forgot the brand) and it is great. You need to be mind full how it is put together at first and replace the blades at times. I will try to remember to post the manufactures name tomorrow.


----------



## Dfresh64 (Sep 10, 2011)

Works good ..keeps dust to a minimum


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Staples1 said:


> WHat do you fellas think about the adjustable Recessed light hole saw kit? Worth the $30 or is it junk?


Keyhole saw if it is drywall.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

I have the cheep one, a guy that works for me occasionally has a very nice one, IIRC he paid $80 for it and it is much nicer than mine. If you are retroing a lot of cans the $80 one is worth every penny.


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

I've used the cheapo klein one and it was the biggest POS ever. Worst looking holes ever. 

The Lightoleir kit is great and works awesome, however it is a bit more money.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

I have the two blade Greenlee and it works ok on ceiling tiles but not on drywall. On drywall I use a diamond grit, forget the brand but it works nice.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I use one like this and it's pretty good... does a clean cut and keeps all the dust in the container.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

FrunkSlammer said:


> I use one like this and it's pretty good... does a clean cut and keeps all the dust in the container.


Can't see the brand from the pic but it looks just like mine. Mine is a Hole Pro and works great on drywall. But you do need to keep sharp blades or the holes get jagged looking after a while.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

A Little Short said:


> Can't see the brand from the pic but it looks just like mine. Mine is a Hole Pro and works great on drywall. But you do need to keep sharp blades or the holes get jagged looking after a while.


Mine are becoming jagged, but the cans and trims still seem to cover it. Do you sharpen your blades or just buy new ones?


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

That $30 adjustable job with the 2 blades is junk. Get the nice kit posted above, worth every extra penny and will last much longer. 

I also use the carbide grit hole saws, they also work much better.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Mine are becoming jagged, but the cans and trims still seem to cover it. Do you sharpen your blades or just buy new ones?


Buy new, I think the blades are carbide and hard to sharpen.


----------



## JMV (Aug 10, 2013)

Maybe I'm weird, but I have the $30 Klein one and I love it. I get very clean holes in drywall and ceiling tile with it. 

The only problem I ever have is other guys trying to borrow it, try to go through a ceiling tile like a rabid pitbull, then bitch about how MY tool sucks when the tile gets destroyed. :laughing:


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

FrunkSlammer said:


> I use one like this and it's pretty good... does a clean cut and keeps all the dust in the container.


I used to work for a guy who used one for a little while. After a couple of holes it would leave a ring on drop ceiling tiles.

I've pretty much just always used a keyhole saw. I also use my m12 jigsaw. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> I used to work for a guy who used one for a little while. After a couple of holes it would leave a ring on drop ceiling tiles.


A little dark ring where the rubber touches the ceiling? yeah I've had that too.. gotta keep it clean and if it leaves a dark ring, just use a wet cloth to wipe it off.

Wish it wouldn't do that, but all in all, that's not too bad.


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

Make sure you get one with two blades vs one with counterbalances. That ring that they leave wipes off.


----------



## sparky402 (Oct 15, 2013)

This is the only style ive used.


----------



## yamatitan (Sep 4, 2010)

I use this one with a cardboard box to catch the mess and I run it in reverse for drywall.


----------



## jontar (Oct 11, 2009)

agree with yama, use the proper holesaw and run in reverse, works better then anything. I assume its for retro fits, otherwise why isn't the drywaller cutting out the cans.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Yeah I agree, using a hole saw and running it in reverse works better anything at blow dust throughout a room and making a huge mess. 

Plus there could be asbestos in the drywall, drywall tape or spray texture.. I don't want that dust and asbestos blowing up in my face and down my lungs.


----------



## sparky402 (Oct 15, 2013)

Everyone i work with makes fun of me because i run it in reverse.


----------



## Blayney86 (Jan 18, 2013)

carbide grit Milwaukee for me


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

sparky402 said:


> Everyone i work with makes fun of me because i run it in reverse.


----------

